# lily-pads?



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

anyone have any lily pads or something like them? I just got some from the lfs and I can't find any info, so anyone who has some and would like to share. Thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Do you mean "Nymphaea odorata"??

This one?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey thats would be a good way to cut down on light in the tank.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I looked into getting some lily pads for dimming the lighting in my tank. The main problem I found was that you cannot have a glass top to your tank with the lily pads since they stick out of the water to a large degree, and I didn't find the prospect of finding my rhom on the floor when I got home too appealing.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I looked into getting some lily pads for dimming the lighting in my tank. The main problem I found was that you cannot have a glass top to your tank with the lily pads since they stick out of the water to a large degree, and I didn't find the prospect of finding my rhom on the floor when I got home too appealing.


 Oh ok, you just killed my idea then bro!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

iam not intiley sure but i think this is really a pond plant


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

there are little plants that you can buy that look a lot like lily pads but they are much smaller and group together. They work really well for dimming the tank, but they grow quickly so you may have to take some out in order to do water changes and for adding food, my rhom wouldn't finish some of his meals and they would get stuck in there and i wouldn't be able to see them bc it was so thick. i ended up taking them out, but i liked the lighting with them in
good luck, i'll try to find out what kind of plants they were


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jackburton said:


> iam not intiley sure but i think this is really a pond plant


 Yes you are correct Nymphaea is a true pond plant *NOT* for aquarium!


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

I think the stuff i'm thinking of may be duckweed. not sure though cause i can't find a picture of them anywhere
jim any thoughts...?


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, prety sure it was duckweed i had in there, it's listed as an invasive species in some places, so that's why they grow hella fast and you may have to take some out as it spreads over the top of the water. Hope this helps, i found it at the lfs for 1.25 a scoop


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Duckweed grows like the weed that it is, so it will spread real fast and provide good cover. But the main problem I found is that since it is so small, filters and power heads create havoc with them. It gets to be a pain cleaning out filters and power head intakes. Plus if your power head is too strong, it will blow the duckweed to the other side of the tank.


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

yea i just put the powerhead towards the lower part of the tank, my rhom liked it better down there anyways








As far as the filter, i didn't have too much of an issue with it cause the flow from the filter pushed the plants away from the intake .


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I have what's called an african tiger lily? i think anyway


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

burna said:


> I have what's called an african tiger lily? i think anyway


 Is it possible to post a pic of it?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah duckweed is awesome!if you have an underground filter you want have a problem


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i have SOME duckweed its cool but a pain in the ass, my lfs gives it away for free, but wiht my power head, and filters its a bitch , constanty getting stuck on intakes, buhh , its worht it i guess , cause its cool , but a pain,


----------

